# The safest lifting points on TT 225 for jack stands?



## RadekPapak (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi! Which points to use for underlay the car with a jack stand? I tried on the rubber points behind front wheels, but they look dented inwards...or is this normal? I am afraid of dents or damage to the floor..  They do not look forward stubbed??? I dont know, damn..

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/837/1yqu.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/404/gwz0.jpg

Or the car put down on the threshold profile with such homemade rubber washers? 

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/196/x2sj.jpg


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

The rubber jack points under the car that you have pictures of are meant as lift points for a 4 point lift that distribute weight evenly, and not your normal floor jack. I use ramps whenever I can, and make sure to put the jack under the control arms if I need to lift 1 wheel off the ramps to get a stand underneath.

Hope that helps.. and I would stay away from those rubber mounts or the lip you seem to have the sliced up hockey puck under.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Its hard to describe without pictures....I'll post some tomorrow when I get home if you don't figure it out by then:beer:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I put the jack under the rubber stumps, lift the side, then put the jack under the wishbone and slowly let her down. Lifting the other side as high as the first side usually causes the jack to tilt, so I raise one side, raise the other side lower than the first, then go back to the first side to lift it and readjust the stand, then back to the second side to lift it some more. There's no way to get the rear up at this point, from what I've found, so if you just have stands, a jack, and no ramps you have to play teeter totter taking turns raising the front and back half of the car. This car really makes me want a lift


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I put the jack under the rubber stumps, lift the side, then put the jack under the wishbone and slowly let her down. Lifting the other side as high as the first side usually causes the jack to tilt, so I raise one side, raise the other side lower than the first, then go back to the first side to lift it and readjust the stand, then back to the second side to lift it some more. There's no way to get the rear up at this point, from what I've found, so if you just have stands, a jack, and no ramps you have to play teeter totter taking turns raising the front and back half of the car. This car really makes me want a lift


I have had good success jacking up the rear using the subframe, and then setting stands right next to the jack point. I see you have a Quattro as well, so that should work, but I guess our FWD brethren would not have that option.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I put the jack under the rubber stumps, lift the side, then put the jack under the wishbone and slowly let her down. Lifting the other side as high as the first side usually causes the jack to tilt, so I raise one side, raise the other side lower than the first, then go back to the first side to lift it and readjust the stand, then back to the second side to lift it some more. There's no way to get the rear up at this point, from what I've found, so if you just have stands, a jack, and no ramps you have to play teeter totter taking turns raising the front and back half of the car. This car really makes me want a lift


Drive onto one piece of a 2x4 so it's under your front tire. Then the jack will reach the subframe unless you are really lowered. Jack from there and both sides of the front will come off the ground. As for the rear, I jack it from the middle of that subframe as well. There are two "channels" in the front floor of the body that are on each side of the exhaust tunnel (one has the fuel and EVAP lines running through it. Putting a piece of 2x4 between a jack and each of those is the simplest way to support the car on two stands in the front if you don't want to use the pinch rails or the jack pads, and still allows you to drop the subframe if needed.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

This thread is actually super helpful, I've been using the jack pads like an idiot!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Front:









Rear:
the rubber donuts are reinforced in the rear so you can use them for the jack stands. Fronts, like others have said, are not and only good for 4point lift.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup thats where the front stands go. FWIW I use a hockey puck cut out for the pinch weld and jack from the rockers with no dents or scratches. For the rear I jack from the tow hook after the fort stands are under:beer:


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

I used the pinch welds under the sides. No issues front and back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Agree with above - this is actually a very helpful discussion. Thanks! :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah I accidentally pushed in my donuts in the front. I was pretty sad... I didn't have a subframe in my car when it happened.... Always jack from the subframe. 

I use a wide piece of plywood on top of my jack and jack from the center. 

Harbor freight racing also makes rubber jack stand covers so the metal surface doesn't cut into the rubber undercoating. It works pretty good


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

TTC2k5 said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is where i do it too....but they dent and the rust protection peels off. just a fact of life IMO


----------



## zazzmaster (Aug 28, 2016)

If the rubber lifting points for the front are strong enough for a four point lift, why wouldn't they also be strong enough for 2 front jack stands. Or for jacking up the front using a floor jack on each side of the car. As long as both are used to lift or support the front.


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

zazzmaster said:


> If the rubber lifting points for the front are strong enough for a four point lift, why wouldn't they also be strong enough for 2 front jack stands. Or for jacking up the front using a floor jack on each side of the car. As long as both are used to lift or support the front.


They really are not strong enough for a 4 point lift either. The floor will flex inward. I use a wooden 2X4 block about 12 inches long grooved to fit the pinch weld. Most of the block nestled behind the pinch weld. Shops are apt to lift from the pinch welds without using a block and it damages the pinch weld. If I use a shop, I carry my four blocks with me and ask them to use them.


----------

